# Issues with 9300 ONLY.



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D. 

If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time. 

480, 481 and 498 all pass. 9301 works all of the time, tuned directly or not.

Bad tuner? Thoughts?


Thanks,
Mb


UPDATE AS OF 8:13PM EDT:

9300 is working on both of my HR20-700's now. I was just able to directly tune to it and I confirmed that it works on both tuners. 

Thanks to whoever fixed that. 

Mb


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


9300 just quit working for me too. I tried your above steps and everything is working for me. I have an HR20-100S running 0x18a.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

hr20-100 0x18a 9300 working fine for me


----------



## Xmaniac (Aug 16, 2007)

on one of my recievers i get the picture but no sound the other i dont get it at all


----------



## ctcdaggett (Jun 1, 2007)

h20-100 0X2036, 9300HAD been giving 721's, but as-of 4:27 pm pdt, it's great. 9301 is no problem.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


It appears that 9300 was changed to A&EHD at 700pm. I dont know if it worked while it was NGCHD. (Not sure if that matters either).

Mb


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Channel 9300 quit.

HR20-700 SW Ver 19d. No prompts.

Other units OK


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I have one HR20 (18A) NOT receiving 9300... other tuners OK. Tried RBR and reauthorization, along with channel changing sequence. Still no joy on this one box on 9300.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep, it quit for me too, right when people started reporting it switched over from NGC HD to A&E HD. Hasn't returned but I still get 9301 and pass the other test channels.


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

No 9300 for me even trying 72, 73, 481, 9300


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

Same story here. 9300 was working fine until they switched to A&E HD...now it's dark.

HR20-100 with 0x18a.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesn't work for me either on HR20 but works fine on H20. I get something very odd. I'm getting a paused screen of 9301 which is man v wild right now


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

hr20-700 0x18a 9300 not working for me


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

9300 not working for me now neither. Saw it an hour ago (5:30 CDT)


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Doesn't work for me either on HR20 but works fine on H20. I get something very odd. I'm getting a paused screen of 9301 which is man v wild right now


I have noticed this too


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

Yep, ChicagoTC and others above... I got that same single frame view of Disc. on 9300, but when switched to 9301 and back it went blank.


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

HR20-700.
A&E on 9300 came on at 6:57 and has worked great since. Enjoying CSI: Miami.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Lost 9300 on my HR20-100 but all is well on HR20-700 and H20-600.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

It's nice that I'm not alone! I worried by BBC-diplexor after the multiswitch finally bite me. Is anyone else using the diplex trick?


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

I lost 9300 when they swithced to A&E.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

Has anyone lost 9300 and had it come back?


----------



## ampman337 (Aug 24, 2007)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


When I do that I get the "Congratulations" Slide?


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

No 9300 for me either - HR20-700


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Is A&E perhaps one of the premium HD channels? I would think we'd get a 721 error if it was an authorization error.


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

ChicagoTC said:


> Doesn't work for me either on HR20 but works fine on H20. I get something very odd. I'm getting a paused screen of 9301 which is man v wild right now


Same here. Since they "switched" 9300 from NGHD to A&EHD I have exact same symptoms you describe.

Mike


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

Not working on two of my HR20-700’s. Working on my third Hr20-700 and a H20-600. Odd, I will try all the tricks mentioned above.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Doesn't work for me either on HR20 but works fine on H20. I get something very odd. I'm getting a paused screen of 9301 which is man v wild right now


Same here on my HR20. Paused screen of 9301 on 9300.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

9300 just quit on me too. Tried the 72, 73, 481 (confirmed) and then to 9300. It brought up a frozen image on the screen.


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

I was one of those with an HR20-100 0x18a who could never get the 498 slide until they opened the test channels Sunday morning. Both channels were fine and 498 has worked ever since.

Today I was able to get 9300 and 9301 until they switched to A&E. Since then 9300 has acted like 498 used to. Grey screen only.

9301 and 498 still works.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


I tried the above steps... and I get a frozen image of 9301...

~Alan


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

9300 has gone for me as well. I had a paused frame from Cash Cab, which was the last show I was watching there earlier in the day. Changed channels, came back to 9300 and now it's black with no sound.


----------



## tsciulli (Jun 15, 2007)

9300 just quit on me also. Tried the 72, 73, 481 (confirmed) and then to 9300. It brought up a frozen image on the screen, I think it was from 9301. 9300 worked earlier in the day when it was NGC.


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

tsciulli said:


> It brought up a frozen image on the screen, I think it was from 9301.


I have the same symptom, brings up a frozen image from 9301 every once in a while, otherwise, no picture at all.


----------



## slaz55 (Sep 22, 2006)

9300 and 9301 working for me, I have no multi switch on my hr20 and h20, I don't know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting, I get black screen on my HR20-700 can't get to it regardless of method, works fine upstairs on my H20-600.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

9300 doesnt work for me either tried the 72 and 73 then went to 481 and when i went back to 9300 it had a frozen screen


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

HR20-700 with the 19e software is working for me on 9300

The other HR20-700 with older software is not working on 9300.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Black screen for me too ever since the change to A&E at 7:00. All other channels working fine still.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

9300 was working fine for me earlier, now, not so much.

If I try the 72, 73, 481, 9300 path, I actually get a picture, but it is a freeze frame of Discovery, and no sound.

I can't check if this is only a problem with one tuner, my other tuner is in use.

HR20-700


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

I'm getting 9300 sometimes on one tuner, sometime with audio, sometimes without. Just a grey screen on my other tuner, I think.

Update/Edit: I'm not getting audio on 9300. I just flipped around channels a couple times and it started working for both tuners.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> HR20-700 with the 19e software is working for me on 9300
> 
> The other HR20-700 with older software is not working on 9300.


so is this a sw issue? how do I get the latest SW?


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

It's not working for me with 19d, so I don't think software is the limiting factor.


----------



## RY62 (Sep 23, 2007)

Same symptoms... both worked earlier. H20-100 has both channels now but 9300 is not working on the HR20-700. Above steps also give me the frozen Discovery image.

I have 19e on the HR20=700.


----------



## Volunteer (Oct 14, 2006)

+1 all okay except black screen on 9300


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

still it hsn't come back. just blank


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Let's confirm receivers and software.
H20-600 x2024
Working fine 480/481/9300/9301

HR20-700 x018a
Everything is working but 9300


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

I just updated the OP.

I just checked again, and I have 9300 now.

It works on both tuners and I am able to directly tune to it.

Thanks to whoever fixed that.


Mb


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

HR20-700 x018a
Everything is working but 9300


----------



## nyny69 (Sep 4, 2007)

H20-100 
working fine 480/481/9300/9301

HR20-100
Everything 9300

All worked before A&E switch


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

01ragtop said:


> so is this a sw issue? how do I get the latest SW?


I have three HR20-700's all with the same software (0x18a), since I can view 9300 on one of the three DVRr's I don't think it is a software problem (HR20-700).


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

crazy: reboot one of the two nonworking and see if they come up?


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

Something else I noticed: My black screen on 9300 is 1080i. From the sounds of it, those who are getting A&E HD on 9300 are seeing it in 720p.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Just got home, not getting 9300 at all. I got it fine last time we had this test. All other channels 480, 481, 498 & 9301 work fine. Same results both units


----------



## awalt (Jul 30, 2007)

9300 just quit for me too - it was fine this afternoon and I just re-verified all else working fine (480/481/498/9301)


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


Weird. I did what you did and got the Congrats screen on 9300! I have an HR20-100 with 0x18a


----------



## ITDude (Oct 30, 2006)

19e on both of my 700's, 9300 and 9301 still live for me.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I have no volume on 9300 (lost in just a little while ago). Everything ok on 9301. Anyone else? Hr20-700, national release.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Watching CSI:Miami on 9300, looks good. Not to start a resolution war, but CSI on network(through D*) 1080i sure looks better than 720p. Both MPG4, but 1080i IS sharper. IMHO


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

9300 AEHD just froze on me!

A minute later...it's back CSI:Miami


----------



## GC71388 (Mar 12, 2007)

me too, but its back now.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Looks like they might of did something. Check it again.


----------



## cochrum (Sep 13, 2007)

H20-100 - Lost 9300 also - blank screen - no audio


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

GC71388 said:


> me too, but its back now.


+1


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought it might have been weather, we are having thunderstorms. Its back.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

Rob said:


> Looks like they might of did something. Check it again.


Still nothing here


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

davring said:


> I thought it might have been weather, we are having thunderstorms. Its back.


Must have been nationwide, the glitch I mean. Now everything is good. I thought DTV would shift it to the Smithsonian.


----------



## crazyick (Sep 24, 2006)

saryon said:


> crazy: reboot one of the two nonworking and see if they come up?


Rebooted one of the receivers to no avail. I would try the other one but since another member of my household is watching dancing with the stars on the box I would have my head handed to me if I went anywhere near the remote. :nono2:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

LDLemu4U said:


> Must have been nationwide, the glitch I mean. Now everything is good. I thought DTV would shift it to the Smithsonian.


Hope not, I missed this episode


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

still black here in Fla. So its game time


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

I lost 9300 on my HR20-700 0x19e (2 HR20-100's still OK)

I went to 72, then 73 then 481, then 9300 and go this:


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, if you do a 9301-481-9300, you get a freeze frame of the last thing that was on 9301... I didn't realize that was how it was getting that static image. Does that indicate some kind of buffer problem or something?

Sorry, just got the HR20 last Friday, and am learning how it works...


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

LDLemu4U said:


> Must have been nationwide, the glitch I mean. Now everything is good. I thought DTV would shift it to the Smithsonian.


Same timing here. 9300 went out for 3-4 minutes, now it's back up again. Still A&EHD.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

JonSamuels said:


> Something else I noticed: My black screen on 9300 is 1080i. From the sounds of it, those who are getting A&E HD on 9300 are seeing it in 720p.


Good point 
9301 on my HR20 is 1080i
9300 on my HR20 is 1080i - non working
73 on my HR20 is 720P

9301 on my H20 is 1080i
9300 on my H20 is 720p - working
73 on my H20 is 720p


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Is everyone elses 9300 back on? I'm still getting a black screen. I lost 9300 when it changed to A&E and it hasn't come back yet.

HR20-700 0x18a
480,481,498,9301 are all good


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

My 9300 and 498 channels currently have a paused image on them both. Now 498 is black and just 9300 with a paused image from Man vs wild.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

A&EHD froze up for a minute or two, Now its back.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

mjbehren said:


> I cannot receive 9300 on one of my HR20-700's. It is running 0x19D.
> 
> If I switch from 72 to 73 then to 481 (which passes), I can get to 9300. But thats it. I cannot tune directly to 9300 at any time.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I did as you suggested & I get a still shot of Survivor Man (which is what is currently on 9301) on 9300. I had my resolution set to 1090i so I set it to Native wtih the same results. This is slightly better than at 1900 Eastern, when it switched to A&E HD & I was just getting a black screen. I suspect that my box and or account need to be "hit"


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Tusk said:


> Is everyone elses 9300 back on? I'm still getting a black screen. I lost 9300 when it changed to A&E and it hasn't come back yet.
> 
> HR20-700 0x18a
> 480,481,498,9301 are all good


One of mine is still out. The other one was on, went off for a minute. That one came back on.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually I've lost 498 now. It's been working fine until about 5 minutes ago


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

Was getting 9300 when it was NGC, but when it was switched to A&E HD I'm no longer getting it. HR20-700 0x19e


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

01ragtop said:


> I have noticed this too


me 3


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

I am now seeing the freeze-frame from Discovery HD on 498 as well as on 9300.

Edit: Now both 498 and 9300 are black.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

9300 on AEHD 720p


----------



## s_m (May 26, 2007)

tsciulli said:


> 9300 just quit on me also. Tried the 72, 73, 481 (confirmed) and then to 9300. It brought up a frozen image on the screen, I think it was from 9301. 9300 worked earlier in the day when it was NGC.


+1


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

cochrum said:


> H20-100 - Lost 9300 also - blank screen - no audio


Also lost 498. 498 has worked for me sence it started now all of the sudden it quit. It's got to be D* doing something....


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

markrubi said:


> My 9300 and 498 channels currently have a paused image on them both. Now 498 is black and just 9300 with a paused image from Man vs wild.


D* must be doing some more experimenting. My 498 worked all day, now it is a black screen. 9301 is the only one still up. I got a paused image once on 498, but that was it.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

jal said:


> I have no volume on 9300 (lost in just a little while ago). Everything ok on 9301. Anyone else? Hr20-700, national release.


Did a RBR and the volume was restored.


----------



## Axey (Sep 21, 2007)

gizzorge said:


> Well, if you do a 9301-481-9300, you get a freeze frame of the last thing that was on 9301... I didn't realize that was how it was getting that static image. Does that indicate some kind of buffer problem or something?
> 
> Sorry, just got the HR20 last Friday, and am learning how it works...


I'm seeing the exact same thing. 9301-481-9300 shows a freeze frame from 9301 on 9300.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

shendley said:


> 9300 just quit on me too. Tried the 72, 73, 481 (confirmed) and then to 9300. It brought up a frozen image on the screen.


Doctor j


----------



## scsweet (Jun 28, 2007)

JonSamuels said:


> I am now seeing the freeze-frame from Discovery HD on 498 as well as on 9300.


+1


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

JonSamuels said:


> I am now seeing the freeze-frame from Discovery HD on 498 as well as on 9300.


+1


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 8, 2003)

Interesting observation,
If I tune to 72 (ESPNH) my monitor indicates 720P and the corresponding light on the HR20-700 changes. If I then try to tune to 9300, HR20-700 LED changes to 1080i, monitor reflects 1080i and I get a black picture. Sounds like those receiving 9300 are saying it is being brodcast in 720P My HR20-700 thinks it is being broadcast in 1080i


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Everything has been fine on both ( 100 18a & 700 19e ) until 7 pm 700 still fine . But not on the 100 , 9300 gets static image from whatever peg4 I was watching before trying it and 498 is blank . First time I have had anything happen . Every test has worked flawlessly before . I wonder what changed ?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

HR20 and my Sony both say it is 720p AEHD. CSI:Miami, originally broadcast in 1080i.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I also just noticed I don't get 498 on my HR20 but still do on my H20.

Very odd, no pattern that makes sense.
H20 498/9300/9301 all work
HR20 only 9301 works. I know it's not a tuner issue as I'm recording something on one tuner and the other picks up 9301.


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

twistedT said:


> A&EHD froze up for a minute or two, Now its back.


same here


----------



## psternklar (May 3, 2007)

falstaffpac said:


> Interesting observation,.... Sounds like those receiving 9300 are saying it is being brodcast in 720P My HR20-700 thinks it is being broadcast in 1080i


1+, also as above with freeze frame. HR20-100


----------



## jmr21 (May 30, 2007)

falstaffpac said:


> Interesting observation,
> If I tune to 72 (ESPNH) my monitor indicates 720P and the corresponding light on the HR20-700 changes. If I then try to tune to 9300, HR20-700 LED changes to 1080i, monitor reflects 1080i and I get a black picture. Sounds like those receiving 9300 are saying it is being brodcast in 720P My HR20-700 thinks it is being broadcast in 1080i


That's what I see. I get 9300 fine on my HR20-100 and it's 720p. My HR20-700 switches to 1080i on channel 9300 and I get no picture.

Mike


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

I have 9300 and 9301, both OK.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

jmr21 said:


> That's what I see. I get 9300 fine on my HR20-100 and it's 720p. My HR20-700 switches to 1080i on channel 9300 and I get no picture.
> 
> Mike


I see 720 on 9300 and 1080 on 9301. both good pictures


----------



## falstaffpac (Nov 8, 2003)

falstaffpac said:


> Interesting observation,
> If I tune to 72 (ESPNH) my monitor indicates 720P and the corresponding light on the HR20-700 changes. If I then try to tune to 9300, HR20-700 LED changes to 1080i, monitor reflects 1080i and I get a black picture. Sounds like those receiving 9300 are saying it is being brodcast in 720P My HR20-700 thinks it is being broadcast in 1080i


I went ahead and switched off native, allowed only 720P resolution in setup, unfortunately this had no bearing on 9300. Still get a black screen.


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

HR20-700 I get 498 and with music now (no music until tonight) nothing on 9300, I can get 9301.


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

I am seeing the same problem as most others. I am getting eveything fine on one setup and not getting 9300 on the other.

Both receivers are HR20-700. There are only 2 differences in the setups: 

1. One is connected to internet and has VOD enabled. It receives both channels
2. The TV that is getting both 9300 and 9301 does not accept 720p.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

DrummerSmith said:


> I am seeing the same problem as most others. I am getting eveything fine on one setup and not getting 9300 on the other.
> 
> Both receivers are HR20-700. There are only 2 differences in the setups:
> 
> ...


exact same setup


----------



## Drako60 (Jul 29, 2007)

i have WB68, and no 9300 since the switch from NGCHD to A&EHD, 498 also doesn't work, 480, 481 both working fine, 9301 works fine on my HR20-100s 0x18a

9300 and 9301 working just fine on the H20-100 0x2021


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

I've tried everything I can think of, but 9300 is still blank for me. It was fine until the switch to A&E ... as far as I know. 

HR20-700, 0x19d, networked, VOD enabled, but not authorized so it doesn't do anything obvious. Media sharing with PC is set up...

This is the only HD box I have.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

Am I correct that the pattern that seems to be developing is those of us that have our receivers set at 1080i are the ones that are not getting 9300? My TV does not accept 720P so it is not one of my output resolutions.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

i tuned from an sd channel to 9300 (A&E)... gray screen... then i tuned to 9301 (discovery)... it worked fine... then i tuned to 498... and get this... it was a still shot of the last frame of 9301... i then tuned to 480 and 481.. they worked fine.. went back to 498.. still the same screen shot.. i changed channels and came back to 498 many times and it was still there every time... 

This is my first problem EVER with any test channels and I have participated in all tests....


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> i tuned from an sd channel to 9300 (A&E)... gray screen... then i tuned to 9301 (discovery)... it worked fine... then i tuned to 498... and get this... it was a still shot of the last frame of 9301... i then tuned to 480 and 481.. they worked fine.. went back to 498.. still the same screen shot.. i changed channels and came back to 498 many times and it was still there every time...
> 
> This is my first problem EVER with any test channels and I have participated in all tests....


You are not alone, I'm getting similar results on my HR20-700.


----------



## DrummerSmith (Jun 11, 2007)

ExCavTanker said:


> Am I correct that the pattern that seems to be developing is those of us that have our receivers set at 1080i are the ones that are not getting 9300? My TV does not accept 720P so it is not one of my output resolutions.


I think that you might be on the right track. Anyone who is getting 9300, confirm that your moniter will not receive 720P.

Thanks


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

DrummerSmith said:


> I think that you might be on the right track. Anyone who is getting 9300, confirm that your moniter will not receive 720P.
> 
> Thanks


I am having the issue and my TV does 720p and 1080i


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

1) HR20-100, Latest National Release
2) 498 yes
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there for the 1st test)
6) 9301 yes

1) HR20-700, Latest National Release
2) 498 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there earlier today)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there for the 1st test)
6) 9301 yes

Premiere Package, Slimline & WB68

Newport Beach, SoCal


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine is set to do 480p, 720p, and 1080i and I don't have it. I don't think res has anything to do with it.

I also don't have 498 anymore.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

rjknyy said:


> I am having the issue and my TV does 720p and 1080i


+1


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

henryld said:


> You are not alone, I'm getting similar results on my HR20-700.


Same problem here. Never had any problems with any of the channels before


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

DrummerSmith said:


> I think that you might be on the right track. Anyone who is getting 9300, confirm that your moniter will not receive 720P.
> 
> Thanks


Mine will do 720p...so that's not the problem.


----------



## jlarem (Sep 23, 2007)

DrummerSmith said:


> I think that you might be on the right track. Anyone who is getting 9300, confirm that your moniter will not receive 720P.
> 
> Thanks


my monitor gets 720p and I do not get 9300 anymore. I had it earlier.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

rjknyy said:


> I am having the issue and my TV does 720p and 1080i


 Try setting the output resolution to ONLY 1080i on your receiver and then retry 9300, that will either confirm or deny my suspicions.


----------



## Shad (May 29, 2007)

rjknyy said:


> I am having the issue and my TV does 720p and 1080i


same here


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Same problem with 9300 and 498 on HR20-700. It was working all fine ealier and now the same problems others are reporting. 9301, 480 and 481 work fine. 

H20-100 still gets everything fine.


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

ExCavTanker said:


> Try setting the output resolution to ONLY 1080i on your receiver and then retry 9300, that will either confirm or deny my suspicions.


That's how mine is set.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ExCavTanker said:


> Am I correct that the pattern that seems to be developing is those of us that have our receivers set at 1080i are the ones that are not getting 9300? My TV does not accept 720P so it is not one of my output resolutions.


I have the problem with Native On and my tv accepts all resolutions.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I'm not still convinced what's happened is accidental. We have similar situations as what happened to some yesterday. I think that the D* people figured out what was going on and are checking... who knows though. I am just excited that I got a glimpse of the slide and two new HD channels.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Try disabling 720p resolution which will force 1080i with native off and see if it comes in.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

JonSamuels said:


> That's how mine is set.


Suspicion denied-thanks-Next theory.


----------



## Dash88 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hansen said:


> Same problem with 9300 and 498 on HR20-700. It was working all fine ealier and now the same problems others are reporting. 9301, 480 and 481 work fine.
> 
> H20-100 still gets everything fine.


Same here too.

Denver CO


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

1) HR20-700, Latest National Release
2) 498 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there earlier today)
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio (Was there for the 1st test)
6) 9301 yes

Both 9300 and 9301 worked at 6pm EDT.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

henryld said:


> You are not alone, I'm getting similar results on my HR20-700.


is this your first problem as well??


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

AirRocker said:


> i tuned from an sd channel to 9300 (A&E)... gray screen... then i tuned to 9301 (discovery)... it worked fine... then i tuned to 498... and get this... it was a still shot of the last frame of 9301... i then tuned to 480 and 481.. they worked fine.. went back to 498.. still the same screen shot.. i changed channels and came back to 498 many times and it was still there every time...
> 
> This is my first problem EVER with any test channels and I have participated in all tests....


Absolutely identical situation here. I also sometimes get the freeze frame on 9300 (from 9301).

HR20-700 0x19e
no diplexer
Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

Los Angeles, CA

HR20-100 (0x18a)
480 - Y 
481 - Y 
498 - N (was working yesterday, blank screen or image stuck in buffer)
9300 - N (was working earlier, b4 switch to A&E)
9301 - Y

NO multi switches, Slimline


----------



## Hunter707 (Jan 11, 2007)

I tried 9300 when it was A&E (about 4:50 PDT). It was CSI:Miami, but the quality was horrible. It kept freezing, pixellating and "Searching for signal". I had the same result when I tried 498 yesterday. 499 worked as advertised. I have working BBCs.

Rather than trying other channels, I figured that I would try a reboot first. Big mistake. I could not get the system back running. During the phase with the D* logo and the x% progress bar, it never got higher than 25% and it would periodically switch to "Searching for Signal"

I had to leave at 5:20 and it was still not working after about 5 reboots (menu x2, RBR x 2, power down and unplug for 1 minute x1).
I hope that it is working by the time I get home and has recorded some of the series premieres from tonight.

BTW it is an HR20-700, software 18a, Native on with all resolutions turned on, Pioneer 50" plasma native 768 resolution, but can take all 480, 720 or 1080 inputs.
Edit: this is with a WB68 mutiswitch and BBCs on.


Hunter


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ExCavTanker said:


> Am I correct that the pattern that seems to be developing is those of us that have our receivers set at 1080i are the ones that are not getting 9300? My TV does not accept 720P so it is not one of my output resolutions.


My TV accepts 720 and 1080, but I have the reciever on 1080i and I lost 9300 when they made the switch from NGC to A&E.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Absolutely identical situation here. I also sometimes get the freeze frame on 9300 (from 9301).
> 
> HR20-700 0x19e
> no diplexer
> Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


weird... glad to know i'm not alone though... but also disappointed because all was working fine before... no idea what went wrong...


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> is this your first problem as well??


Yes


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

same issue as most people...all 5 channels worked earlier but now
HR20-700 0x18a
480 y
481 y
498 n
9300 n
9301 y

I'm pretty sure that freeze frame some of us are getting is just the last thing that that tuner recorded.


----------



## ckirk (Sep 14, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> i tuned from an sd channel to 9300 (A&E)... gray screen... then i tuned to 9301 (discovery)... it worked fine... then i tuned to 498... and get this... it was a still shot of the last frame of 9301... i then tuned to 480 and 481.. they worked fine.. went back to 498.. still the same screen shot.. i changed channels and came back to 498 many times and it was still there every time...
> 
> This is my first problem EVER with any test channels and I have participated in all tests....


Same here. Identical.


----------



## flyingtigerfan (Feb 16, 2005)

Ditto. No idea whether I was getting 9300 earlier, I got home after 7 eastern.


----------



## notnufbw (Dec 10, 2006)

HR20-100: was getting both 9300 and 9301 earlier today but then wasn't getting 9300 when I saw posts about it changing to A&E. Then saw post about going to 72 and 73 then to 481 and then to 9300....that resulted in seeing a frozen picture. Seeing the same frozen picture at 498.......looks like a bunch of black and white mug shots....like the FBI's ten most wanted.

VR

Update: Just checked on H20 upstairs and it gets both 9300(Sopranos on A&E in HD) and Discovery HD on 9301. Weird.

VR


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Obviously D* is playing around with settings. I, for one, am not going to worry about it any longer. Back to Monday Night Football.


----------



## ExCavTanker (Apr 22, 2007)

01ragtop said:


> My TV accepts 720 and 1080, but I have the reciever on 1080i and I lost 9300 when they made the switch from NGC to A&E.


Can you reset your receiver to 720P and 1080i then native on and retry it.


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

henryld said:


> Obviously D* is playing around with settings. I, for one, am not going to worry about it any longer. Back to Monday Night Football.


crap! I got so involved in this I forgot about MNF! thanks, henry


----------



## f1fan1963 (Aug 31, 2007)

1) HR20-700, Latest National Release
2) 498 Blank Screen, No Audio - slide was there earlier
3) 480 yes
4) 481 yes
5) 9300 Blank Screen, No Audio
6) 9301 yes


----------



## Talonn (Jul 4, 2007)

I lost 9300 and 498 

I seem to have the same problem with a froze image of 9301 on 9300

HR20-100s
0x18a


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Noticing all the people having lost 498 along with 9300 (but having had both previously), I checked and I've lost 498 as well. I wonder what the connection is?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Absolutely identical situation here. I also sometimes get the freeze frame on 9300 (from 9301).
> 
> HR20-700 0x19e
> no diplexer
> Waco/Temple/Bryan DMA


i now have the freeze frame on 9300 as well...


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Had 9300 earlier today (5:30 EST), but as of now 9:40 EST), just a black screen. 9301 stills comes in fine.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm very glad I'm not alone here. It's obviously a D* issue. 

What happened to the Saints??


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

shendley said:


> Noticing all the people having lost 498 along with 9300 (but having had both previously), I checked and I've lost 498 as well. I wonder what the connection is?


1080i vs 720p maybe??


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

ok , Now 498 doesn't work on my machines after working.
If I turn to 9301 I get a searching for sat in turner2. Change to 9300 and turner 2 works fine.


----------



## 01ragtop (Sep 17, 2007)

ExCavTanker said:


> Can you reset your receiver to 720P and 1080i then native on and retry it.


Tried all resolutions and native. Nothing!


----------



## garoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Go Titans!!:backtotop


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

They have obviously done something which a lot of HR-20's can not decode. My H20-600 works fine. I have tried every combination of locked resolutions with no luck, my TV gets them all. Native locks on to 1080, but those who are receiving 9300 seem to be reporting that the video is 720. Have 2 HR20-700's. (One 018a, one 019e) Both worked fine earlier. Now they're just like everyone else's here.

They'll figure it out...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

TriggerDeems said:


> 1080i vs 720p maybe??


i tried changing my resolutions all around and still couldn't get 498 or 9300 to work...


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

K4SMX said:


> They have obviously done something which a lot of HR-20's can not decode. My H20-600 works fine. I have tried every combination of locked resolutions with no luck, my TV gets them all. Native locks on to 1080, but those who are receiving 9300 seem to be reporting that the video is 720. Have 2 HR20-700's. (One 018a, one 019e) Both worked fine earlier. Now they're just like everyone else's here.
> 
> They'll figure it out...


Not necessarily true. I've had no problems with my HR20-700 and until channel 9300's switch to A&E HD, I'd had no problems with my H20-600. Then I had a temporary multi switch error, a hiccup, before it went back to operating fine. I've seen many posts with people having the channel 9300 issues with their H20.


----------



## Oskeewow (Sep 25, 2007)

I also can get everything but 9300 & now 498 (had it yesterday) for my HR20-700. I haven't tried my H10 yet.


----------



## VegasDen (Jul 12, 2007)

I find all of this very weird. On 103b the highest signal I get is 66. Most transponders are in the 40's and 50's (realignment will happen once they go live). Yet I get all channels (480/481...498....9300..and 9301) with a perfect picture (no pixalation/audio drops, etc.)

My setup is HR20-700 with no switches, etc. Running national release 018a.


----------



## blushrts (Jul 20, 2007)

HR20-100 (0x18a)
480 - Y 
481 - Y 
498 - N (was working yesterday, blank screen or image stuck in buffer)
9300 - N (was working earlier, b4 switch to A&E)
9301 - Y

NO multi switches, Slimline

Like lots of other people here, was OK until the switch to A&E on 9300.


----------



## nspdave (Jan 14, 2007)

I can get 9300 but occasionally it pixelates and then I get a "searching for satellite" message. It only lasts a few seconds and then I get the picture/audio back in perfect shape. Had always been stable before this.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

Had all working fine earlier, but now not only is 9300 not working, but 489 is now a black screen! Had the confirmation screen always throughout these tests, until the switchover tonight. Whatever they changed, made it worse than better.


----------



## nhey (Oct 18, 2006)

Was getting 9300 and 9301 until around 6 or so eastern time, then 9300 went blank. Still getting 9301.


----------



## jbrunken (Sep 25, 2007)

ChicagoTC said:


> Doesn't work for me either on HR20 but works fine on H20. I get something very odd. I'm getting a paused screen of 9301 which is man v wild right now


I see the exact same thing. Neither 498 or 9300 worked for me, but when I channeled between those two and 9301, I'd see the last from from 9301 on one of the other two channels.

HR20-700 (0x18a)
WB68 Multiswitch


----------



## barrytest (Jan 29, 2007)

blushrts said:


> HR20-100 (0x18a)
> 480 - Y
> 481 - Y
> 498 - N (was working yesterday, blank screen or image stuck in buffer)
> ...


Same setup as blushrts. Everything was working fine. Now 498 and 9300 do not work.

Barry


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

Was getting 9300 and 9301 fine just before 10pm. I can't check now because my HR20 is tied up recording programs.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

I had 9300 when it was NGC, went blank at 6...still blank....also lost 498. 9301 Discovery still working fine. H20-600.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm getting my 9300--A&E HD ---but no audio. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

9300 has no audio or video, just a grey screen here. Worked fine earlier with NG.

HR20-100S 0x18a


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

I have 2 HR20-100's both the same:

9300 and 9301 were working fine earlier, but 9300 is blank on both of them.


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

See Earl's post in another thread. D* is playing around and lack of picture on 9300 at this time should not be taken as a sign of a problem


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

was watching 9300 for a long time then it said channel not purchaced?
anybody else


----------



## DishDog (Nov 10, 2006)

evad said:


> was watching 9300 for a long time then it said channel not purchaced?
> anybody else


I'm getting the same message on 9300, 9301 OK.


----------



## Lundy Love (Feb 22, 2007)

evad said:


> was watching 9300 for a long time then it said channel not purchaced?
> anybody else


Yeah I am getting it here now too

9301 is just fine


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Lundy Love said:


> Yeah I am getting it here now too
> 
> 9301 is just fine


+1


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

I have Premier Pack + HD Access.
I have the newer HD tier updates on my account activity.
I have a SWM8 multiswitch with one coax feeding 2 HD-DVR's.

I've been keeping a left eye on all 5 test channels all day.
I have picture for NFL-HD on 9300 with both of my receivers.
(I was tuned to 9300 at the exact moment it changed to NFL-HD)

For my HR20-700
480, 481, 498, 9300, 9301 haven't missed anything all day.

For my HR20-100
480, 481, 9301 haven't missed anything all day.
9300 worked during NGC-HD & NFL-HD only (not A&E-HD).
498 worked while 9300 was playing NGC-HD & A&E-HD only (not NFL-HD).


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Supervolcano said:


> I have Premier Pack + HD Access.
> I have the newer HD tier updates on my account activity.
> I have a SWM8 multiswitch with one coax feeding 2 HD-DVR's.
> 
> ...


Your programming really points to a billing/authorization issue as a big stumbling block to lighting up the channels.


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

Getting channel not purchased on both 9300 and 9301


----------



## arturo611 (Sep 8, 2007)

evad said:


> was watching 9300 for a long time then it said channel not purchaced?
> anybody else


+1


----------



## GP_23 (Sep 13, 2007)

Just got home and 9300, but 9301 and 498 just fine.


----------



## lyonske (Nov 16, 2006)

No 9300 for me either.


----------

